# Free Plants, local pickup



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have some free plants. Just did a trim. Pm me if you want them and I'll give you the directions and such.

Two Alternanthera Reneckii varieties that are not ID yet. One stays very low in the tank. You can see it in my 125g near the middle rock in the foreground
Rotala sp 'Japan'
Polygonum sp 'Kawageoaum'
Polygonum sp 'Sao Paulo'


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

wanna ship them if i pay shipping?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

wanna warm up the weather if She ships?


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

From Google maps

Castlegar, BC to Joshua TX

3,387 km – about 1 day 10 hours

I'll be right there

(no not really)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ahhh, Fish dork - come on... I'll keep the light on for ya! 

Plants are gone. Didn't want to bother with shipping. Also has been too super cold.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

The one week you're giving away I'm out of town...


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't temp me... I do want to do a drive across the states at some point. Hmmmm, I wonder how many fish stops I can get away with??


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

fish dork said:


> Don't temp me... I do want to do a drive across the states at some point. Hmmmm, I wonder how many fish stops I can get away with??


Better start stocking up on buckets and battery operated air pumps.


----------

